# Water features in enclosures?



## jlyoncc1 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have 2 beautiful koi ponds in my yard. I am trying to plan an outdoor enclosure for my sulcatas. I know they can't swim, but has anyone ever put a very shallow pond with a waterfall in an enclosure? If so, I would love to see a picture. I want to plan this over the winter so that I am all ready come spring! Thanks!


----------



## Josh (Oct 7, 2007)

i can't offer much help but i wanted to say this sounds like a challenging and fun project.


----------



## T-P (Oct 10, 2007)

It has been done, and been successful, if its shallow, with nothing but water in then the tortoises can go in and soak when outdoors.
No fish can be in there mind you =]

some tortoises drink rain water from muddy puddles, i knwo afew that have tortoises outdoors in summer if it rains a lil they drink from the muddy puddles or the rainwater in their dishes.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks so much - you are a wealth of info to me answering my different posts!


----------



## T-P (Oct 11, 2007)

^^ we're here to learn and help


----------



## Vegas Chad (Oct 11, 2007)

They will love a small soak pond... I burry a shallow plactic tub because I dont want to mess with other stuff then stack rocks around and in it to look like a small pong full of rocks... I also run a water line from my watering system to top it off every day.


----------



## terryo (Oct 11, 2007)

Go to Picasa Web Albums and look under Turtle Girl . She has the most beautiful shallow pond in her turtle enclosure you have ever seen. Her whole turtle pen is unbelievable. The pictures are so great. You will want to copy it.


----------



## Laura (Oct 11, 2007)

I cant locate it under the Picasa site. It brings up 28 options...
I did see a pic of a yard with a shallow pond and a beutiful set up.. I dont recall what site it was ontho... Keep searching.. and yes, it can be done!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Well terryo, I looked all over that sight and couldn't find it! If you find it again, let me know! Thanks for your effort!


----------



## terryo (Oct 11, 2007)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Well terryo, I looked all over that sight and couldn't find it! If you find it again, let me know! Thanks for your effort!



Too bad baecause these are just beautiful for a box or tortoise. I could e-mail them if you send your e-mail adress...mine is [email protected] Wait....maybe I could copy and paste in my photo album, and then send them. I will try now.


----------



## terryo (Oct 11, 2007)

terryo said:


> jlyoncc1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well terryo, I looked all over that sight and couldn't find it! If you find it again, let me know! Thanks for your effort!
> ...



OK here goes. They are not mine, I just saw them on a photo site.


----------



## terryo (Oct 11, 2007)

These are some of them. I couldn't post all of them. You will have to e-mail me if you want to see the rest. That is all I could post.


----------



## terryo (Oct 11, 2007)

I wish I knew how to make them bigger. Sorry


----------



## drummerkid1993 (Nov 9, 2007)

sound like a good idea

toroise will drink straight from the founain but im a little worrie about it getting blocked and then getting too deep.

is there a possiblity of this?


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 9, 2007)

With a pond, it is a continuous circulation of the same water. You use a pump and filter system. Sort of like in a fish tank. So, the water does not accumulate.


----------



## drummerkid1993 (Nov 9, 2007)

jlyoncc1 said:


> With a pond, it is a continuous circulation of the same water. You use a pump and filter system. Sort of like in a fish tank. So, the water does not accumulate.



thats great

(congrats on 100 posts)


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

I will have to find the pics on my other computer, but I made a 24" tall waterfall and pond out of fiberglass for my boxies. It cost around $300 in materials, but it was well worth it! I put a fogger in the middle pond and the fog glides down the last casscade and all around the tank.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Dec 5, 2007)

I would love to see pics of that. I am accumulating some good ideas to put in place come spring. I am anxious to get started. But, being I am watching the snow come down right now, I will have to wait!


----------

